# Imagemixer 1.7



## silky951

i have a digicam and need some software called imagemixer 1.7 so i can get the data from the cam to my pc by the means of a DV connector (which i have bought off Ebay)

anyway, my cam is a JVC and i rang them up asking them about the software needed (drivers) that was not supplied. 

they told me i can purchase it from them for £20, but i have paid over £150 for the cam, what a liberty.

anyway, i explored the imagemixer web site but cannot get the upgrade as i do not have the 1.7

anyone help me out here were i can dl the software i need to get my homemade movies onto pc so i can put them onto dvd.

thanks


----------



## cohen

Have you asked the seller on ebay if they have them???

Otherwise, i found this - http://www.brothersoft.com/downloads/imagemixer-1.7.html

And here is the google search - http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=imagemixer+1.7&btnG=Google+Search&meta=

Hope this helps.


----------



## silky951

cohen said:


> Have you asked the seller on ebay if they have them???
> 
> Otherwise, i found this - http://www.brothersoft.com/downloads/imagemixer-1.7.html
> 
> And here is the google search - http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=imagemixer+1.7&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
> 
> Hope this helps.



no good those that image mixer is not the correct one i need


----------

